# Loom Knitting Primer- my "textbook" for looms!



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

This is how i learned on my looms! Isela Phelps has a few loom books out and a sock loom book. I highly recommend them!


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree! Isela is amazing


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got her 'Loom knitting socks' book. I haven't tried anything, yet. Too many crafts, too little time!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got her 'Loom knitting socks' book. I haven't tried anything, yet. Too many crafts, too little time!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

These are now on my wish list which I will hand to my sons when it gets closer to my birthday - Mother's day comes first though....hmmmmm...:lol:


----------

